# Wild parrots



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi all!

Are there any wild parrots living naturally in Cyprus?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Are there any wild parrots living naturally in Cyprus?


No, although I did see one a few weeks ago that had obviously escaped from an avairy. Maybe sometime in the future we will end up with escapees breeding and becoming naturalised as has happened in one part of the UK. (Provided that the hunters don't shoot them)


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

On Tenerife we had a lot of wild ones in a park near where I lived. I think they were natural. 

Its beautiful birds

Anders


----------

